# Constables?



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

What exactly are Constables? All I know is that they are somehow involved in Law Enforcement, and that Constable was at one time a Police rank (Think 1800's).


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Constables serve civil process, eviction notices and getting Rent-A-Center there TV's back. They also serve process in probate matters. If you ever get thrown out and divorced, you are sure to meet one who is hiding in the shadows and pops out of nowhere to hand you a piece of paper when you least expect it.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

94 c is right, unless your in one central mass town, the constable there will tell you about how he has more powers than even the state police, and then will thrill you with his amazing arrest, seizure and pursuit stories. He even made his own uniform and has a sign hanging on the side of his restaraunt saying" constables office".:-/


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

ladderman508 said:


> 94 c is right, unless your in one central mass town, the constable there will tell you about how he has more powers than even the state police, and then will thrill you with his amazing arrest, seizure and pursuit stories. He even made his own uniform and has a sign hanging on the side of his restaraunt saying" constables office".:-/


More power, huh, we had one of those constables once and I simply asked him he "had so much power" can he investigate a murder? that was then end of that conversation.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

ladderman508 said:


> 94 c is right, unless your in one central mass town, the constable there will tell you about how he has more powers than even the state police, and then will thrill you with his amazing arrest, seizure and pursuit stories. He even made his own uniform and has a sign hanging on the side of his restaraunt saying" constables office".:-/


LMAO!

I've served some papers for him. He's definitely not typical of almost any of us (disclaimer since there may be others like that out there that I don't know about)!


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

94c said:


> More power, huh, we had one of those constables once and I simply asked him he "had so much power" can he investigate a murder? that was then end of that conversation.


I'm not sure what that proves. In my 30+ years in a small town, our PD couldn't do murder investigations either! The 2 murders that I'm familiar with, they brought in the MSP to do the investigations. Probably also true of the 2 murder/suicides that I know about here.

From personal observation, I can also say that our PD was incapable of doing a burglary investigation! First case was my own house (mid-1970s) where they didn't want to bother dusting for fingerprints (some were visible) and the investigating officer actually intentionally destroyed any prints on the door knob in front of me (to show me how the "bad guys do it"). Second case was >10 years later when a neighbor (wholesale diamond merchant) had his house burglarized 2 days after leaving for FL. Responding officer actually allowed neighbors to roam thru the house with him and let them touch things (my Wife wandered thru there, against my wishes), the PD refused to take fingerprints or shoe prints (there were 2 muddy prints on the bulkhead from the perp's sneakers) and the perp had "eaten his way thru the house" helping himself to the candy in the candy dishes and leaving wrappers all over the floor.

In many small towns the only "specialization" is getting on days after x years and someone retires!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I do not know of any department that doesn't have at least one investigator. Naturally CPAC gets involved, and may take over, but who knows the community and the neighborhoodlums more than the local guy? Even the smallest communities I know do not just turn the whole thing over to CPAC without some involvement. Oh, and by the way, it proves that the constable doesn't have as much power as he thinks he does. 

But I do like them better than deputies. :smile:


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

So are Constables armed? And what are their powers? Do they just do process serving and other civil/family court duties, or do they have general power of arrest like Deputies? Do they attend Academies or any special training? I would assume they don't have any Ch.90 authority or anything, but what about the grey areas like when Deputies pull over suspected OUIs and such? And are their vehicles marked/lighted, etc.?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

They have no academy training. They can be armed. They are appointed annually by the city council and must pass a background check. They pretty much know that they are not allowed to play cop.
The only money they make is through the civil process they serve and they seem to be content with that. Of course, absolutely no chapter 90 powers.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

And Constables can carry on domestic and international flights while armed and back up the Air Marshals in case someone gets drunk and unruly in first class.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Constables are private citizens, appointed by a city or town. They mostly involve themselves with civil process (summons, evictions car reposessions), but they will (more frequently now it seems) get involved in arrest situations, usually for deadbeat dads.

Just about every Constable I've dealt with has been a true professional, and I have no complaints about them. The last I dealt with were two Constables who were looking to serve a non-support (deadbeat dad) warrant at an apartment complex in my area. They could not have been more professional, they totally ceded all authority to us (me & my backup), and we ended up getting him.

As a point of law, police officers, under 41-98, are granted the powers of Constables, which means Constables have the same arrest powers as police officers, which they do.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I know two constables. One is a true professional and is armed. The other is a whacker and I try to distance myself from.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh boy here we go again with the constables... I think I'll sit on the side lines and just see where this goes.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

If you are appointed to a town then you get sworn in and also need to be bonded. My suggestion is to then apply with the Dept. of Revenue Child Support Enforcement div. That's how you can make money on a weekly basis. Constables have powers similar to deputies in that they can only arrest in the course of their duty for a felony or a misdemeanor that amounts to breach of the peace. It can be a good job, just don't run around thinking your a plain clothes trooper.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

well the one in the small central ma. town certainly has delusions about being a LEO. He'll even tell you stories about his exploits in the army as a special forces cook!

The guy is certifiable. He honestly believes the b.s. he's telling you too!


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Future_MALEO_019 said:


> So are Constables armed? And what are their powers? Do they just do process serving and other civil/family court duties, or do they have general power of arrest like Deputies? Do they attend Academies or any special training? I would assume they don't have any Ch.90 authority or anything, but what about the grey areas like when Deputies pull over suspected OUIs and such? And are their vehicles marked/lighted, etc.?


Powers are somewhat answered below your post. Ch. 90 S. 1 gives Constables Ch. 90 powers. HOWEVER, we get paid to serve process or make arrests. Even if I gave out Ch. 90 tickets all day, I waste my time, get paid nothing for my efforts, and may have to go to court on my own nickle to boot! How many FT POs would give out tickets, go to court, etc. ON THEIR OWN TIME? Same answer, powers may be there, but we'd have to be insane to waste our time doing it. Vehicles are not marked, no lights (in most cases - some that work Downtown Boston have Commercial plates and markings so that they can park, those of us in the 'burbs have no real need for either). . .just like the prejudice shown here against COnstables, the RMV no longer (they once did) will issue blue light permits. My answer to that is "who cares", even if they did there is no way it is wroth $100/year to have a blue light on my vehicle. The ONLY time a light is useful is when I must park on a narrow road where it really isn't safe to do so, in order to serve process . . . and I can use 4-way flashers for that.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

94c said:


> They have no academy training. They can be armed. They are appointed annually by the city council and must pass a background check. They pretty much know that they are not allowed to play cop.
> The only money they make is through the civil process they serve and they seem to be content with that. Of course, absolutely no chapter 90 powers.


Regrettably there is no training requirement. At one time I met one-on-one with a Secretary of Public Safety to discuss the idea of legislation requiring an academy for Constables. I still like the idea, but MCJTC (at that time) kept having their funding cut and asked to do more with less (a good friend was one of the top level folks in MCJTC), so I let it drop.

There is one Constable in Western MA who runs his own "academy" and provides good training (for a steep price), which I have taken. In my case, I did the R/I Academy and many Inservice courses while I was a Special PO for the town, but I am the rare exception amongst Constables in MA.

Re: Ch. 90, see my prior reply . . .


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

stm4710 said:


> I know two constables. One is a true professional and is armed. The other is a whacker and I try to distance myself from.


Most Constables in MA work unarmed, which I think is foolish. Some of us who have worked as POs, even when it was part-time, and are willing to invest in proper training tend to work armed. Unlike my days working as a PT PO, dispatch doesn't know where I am and I don't have a radio to call for assistance quickly . . . the cell phone is a poor substitute.

I occasionally work with another Constable and both of always work as true professionals and will work with the local PDs when we know we are facing a particular tricky situation.

Since most towns appoint Constables more on the basis of "who you know" rather than "what you know" or "how qualified are you", there are some real whackos out there. If you have some info more than a gut-feel (which is probably correct), reporting same to the Board of Selectmen is an effective way of "culling the herd" of the whackos.

I also know some whacky Constables, but I don't have anything on them that would stick or I would take such action myself. Like you, I just distance myself from them!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

and who in their right mind is going to give you a citation book?


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

94c said:


> and who in their right mind is going to give you a citation book?


Who cares! I'm not about to work for nothing, so I'm not asking for one. I'm just pointing out what the law says.

However the rivalry between groups is counterproductive in MA!It would be a lot better if we judged people as individuals, good or bad, rather than what style badge they carry!

Just to put my last comment in proper perspective, I have a friend who is a FT PO in one town and a working Constable in another town. In some of your eyes, he's a good guy and LE at one time and the worst type of pond scum another time, depending on which job he is doing at the time! I'll contend that he's a good guy anytime and place!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh, gimme a break.

Constable are supposed to serve papers. Period.

What I really want to know is HOW can a town give authority to someone to handcuff another person and transport them across COUNTY lines, in a _personal vehicle_?

What kind of insurance policy do you get for a "personal police vehicle"????

Don't you (constables) think _*maybe*_ there is some training involved with pursuit driving, hence the "blue light" special? What emergencies are you responding to, anyway? The light bar is not for parking. mmmkay?

The reason the RMV no longer issues the permits is because they were given to several CONSTABLES who had severe driver histories (no checks, thank you), and one with a previous sexual assault.

I know this because am the one who ratted. Go wild. I am *proud* that I ended that BS.

If I EVER stop a constable whom I have followed across county lines with a handcuffed prisoner in the back, I will lock m up for kidnapping. The reason Sherriffs have CH 90 is so that they can transport prisoners. Constables *CANNOT transport* prisoners. They only have the authority to DETAIN, which leaves some ambiguity as to even handcuffing anyone.

And now for the senseless rebuttal....


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

LenS said:


> ... they didn't want to bother dusting for fingerprints (some were visible)... the PD refused to take fingerprints or shoe prints (there were 2 muddy prints on the bulkhead from the perp's sneakers) "
> 
> Len,
> Prints? at a B&E? You have been watching too much TV. I am sure your "diamond friend nieghbor" had a hefty homeowner's policy, too. How coincidental.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

no$.10 said:


> If I EVER stop a constable whom I have followed across county lines with a handcuffed prisoner in the back, I will lock m up for kidnapping.


I hope your dues to the MPA Legal Defense Fund are paid up-to-date.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Constables are private citizens, appointed by a city or town. They mostly involve themselves with civil process (summons, evictions car reposessions), but they will (more frequently now it seems) get involved in arrest situations, usually for deadbeat dads.


Correct.

Constables are citizens appointed to a three year term. The Massachusetts Appeals Court ruled in 1989 (Ramponi v Weymouth Board of Selectmen) constables are not employees of the Commonwealth or any political subdivision thereof. As a result of Ramponi the Secretary of State prohibited them from using any part of the State seal, coat of arms or words "Commonwealth of Massachusetts" or variation of.



> As a point of law, police officers, under 91-48, are granted the powers of Constables, which means Constables have the same arrest powers as police officers, which they do.


Incorrect.

While it is a fact the term "constable" has been around long before "police officer", once created, police officers were conveyed the powers and duties of constables:

*POLICE OFFICERS*

*Chapter 41: Section 98 Powers and duties

*Section 98. The chief and other police officers of all cities and towns shall have all the powers and duties of constables except serving and executing civil process. They shall suppress and prevent all disturbances and disorder. They may carry within the commonwealth such weapons as the chief of police or the board or officer having control of the police in a city or town shall determine; provided, that any law enforcement officer of another state or territory of the United States may, while on official business within the commonwealth, carry such weapons as are authorized by his appointing authority. They may examine all persons abroad whom they have reason to suspect of unlawful design, and may demand of them their business abroad and whither they are going; may disperse any assembly of three or more persons, and may enter any building to suppress a riot or breach of peace therein. Persons so suspected who do not give a satisfactory account of themselves, persons so assembled and who do not disperse when ordered, and persons making, aiding and abetting in a riot or disturbance may be arrested by the police, and may thereafter be safely kept by imprisonment or otherwise unless released in the manner provided by law, and taken before a district court to be examined and prosecuted...................

However, while the position of "police officer" and their powers expanded, those of "constable" did not. The Legislature never specifically added them by name to various "newer" laws created over the decades. The natural argument against this is Ch 90 Sec 1 "Definitions": "Police officer'' or "officer'', any constable or other officer authorized to make arrest or serve process, provided he is in uniform or displays his badge of office.

They have no "badge of office" since the Appeals court has ruled them not be affiliated with any agency of the State. They are _private citizens_. Finally, the law by which constables are appointed is silent to any expansion of power currently given to "police officers":

*CONSTABLES*

*Chapter 41: Section 94 Powers and duties

*Section 94. Constables may serve the writs and processes described in section ninety-two and warrants and processes in criminal cases, although their town, parish, religious society or district is a party or interested. They shall have the powers of sheriffs to require aid in the execution of their duties. They shall take due notice of and prosecute all violations of law respecting the observance of the Lord's day, profane swearing and gaming. They shall serve all warrants and other processes directed to them by the selectmen of their town for notifying town meetings or for other purposes. They may serve by copy, attested by them, demands, notices and citations, and their returns of service thereof shall be prima facie evidence; but this provision shall not exclude the service thereof by other persons.

Lastly, most large cities and towns, specifically, in writing, forbid constables from acting as police officers, sheriffs, watchmen, guards, private detectives, carrying weapons, possessing blue lights or any other actions which might give the perception of law enforcement including making arrests. (not my words-taken from Mayoral appointment letters)

You may disagree with me but let's not kill the messenger. I have extensive knowledge in this area after a few cases against constables exceeding their authority. Everything I have posted is in writing from the respective courts, city law departments and State agencies.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

That's what I was tryin' to say.

Thank you Trooper.:martini:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

USMCTrooper said:


> Lastly, most large cities and towns, specifically, in writing, forbid constables from acting as police officers, sheriffs, watchmen, guards, private detectives, carrying weapons, possessing blue lights or any other actions which might give the perception of law enforcement including making arrests. (not my words-taken from Mayoral appointment letters)


I hate to break this to you, but since we don't have special officers, special police, or auxiliary police, security guards (usually store detectives) who want powers of arrest are appointed special constables, and they make arrests all the time.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> I have a friend who is a FT PO in one town and a working Constable in another town.


He better check his department rules and regulations. He could be in violation, usually the rules prohibit any police officer from working as a constable,bounce, etc.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

> m not sure what that proves. In my 30+ years in a small town, our PD couldn't do murder investigations either! The 2 murders that I'm familiar with, they brought in the MSP to do the investigations. Probably also true of the 2 murder/suicides that I know about here.


Dickhead, MSP investigates all homicides in the state with the exception of Suffolk County where BPD handles them. I find it so funny , that all the losers that could never do the job and know what the hell it is to be a cop, try like crazy to be one. Constables and sheriff deputies in my humble opinion are a majority of f*cking hacks and wannabes that could never get on the state,local or campus PD. They have serious issues and are nothing more than a bunch of cry babies that try to interpret the laws in such a way that it rationalizes what they do. They buy one Pat Rogers book and become instant lawyers just like they became instant cops in their minds and interpret shit in their own little demented brains. Just look at what USMC Trooper said, he charged these losers with offenses and the court upheld his actions against the constables. Constables are nothing but shit, not even on the bottom of the totem pole. That position is held for deputies.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> I hate to break this to you, but since we don't have special officers, special police, or auxiliary police, security guards (usually store detectives) who want powers of arrest are appointed special constables, and they make arrests all the time.


Under what Chapter & Section are they appointed? 
Is the appointment by your Chief or Mayor?
Is the title "special constable" simply being used in lieu of "auxiliary, reserve, special, etc". 
What "arrests" do they make all the time?
What difference is there that you designate them "special" constables?

I'd really like to know.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> Maybe they ride around in a short bus?


:L::L::L:

Actually, I think we're missing the real issue here...

Is there any money to be made as a constable?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

USMCTrooper said:


> Under what Chapter & Section are they appointed?


41-91.



USMCTrooper said:


> Is the appointment by your Chief or Mayor?


Chief of Police, with the approval of the Mayor (rubber stamp).



USMCTrooper said:


> Is the title "special constable" simply being used in lieu of "auxiliary, reserve, special, etc".


"Special" limits their authority to the property owned by the company that employs them.



USMCTrooper said:


> What "arrests" do they make all the time?


Mostly Shoplifting, although last Christmas one of them made a pretty decent heroin arrest in the bathroom of Wal-Mart.



USMCTrooper said:


> What difference is there that you designate them "special" constables?


I don't designate them anything, it's the Chief that does. As I mentioned, "special" limits their jurisdictional authority, but the authority they do have comes from being a constable.

We recently switched to a new reporting system (NIBRS....ugh), and getting the special constables into the system is on our "to do" list. Before that, they wrote the arrest reports, court complaints, etc.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

USMCTrooper said:


> Under what Chapter & Section are they appointed?
> Is the appointment by your Chief or Mayor?
> Is the title "special constable" simply being used in lieu of "auxiliary, reserve, special, etc".
> What "arrests" do they make all the time?
> ...


I'm unfamiliar with the law or who appointed them, but I know what Delta is talking about.
I remember Sears and Filenes had security guards. They would have a city/town police badge, but where it said officer, their's would say constable. They would make shoplifting arrests.

Also some city hospitals that had hospital police would have the city badge with the same set up {Constable instead of officer}. They would make disorderly, larceny, trespassing arrests on hospital grounds. Maybe things have changed in the last few years.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

popo said:


> Dickhead, MSP investigates all homicides in the state with the exception of Suffolk County where BPD handles them. I find it so funny , that all the losers that could never do the job and know what the hell it is to be a cop, try like crazy to be one. Constables and sheriff deputies in my humble opinion are a majority of f*cking hacks and wannabes that could never get on the state,local or campus PD. They have serious issues and are nothing more than a bunch of cry babies that try to interpret the laws in such a way that it rationalizes what they do. They buy one Pat Rogers book and become instant lawyers just like they became instant cops in their minds and interpret shit in their own little demented brains. Just look at what USMC Trooper said, he charged these losers with offenses and the court upheld his actions against the constables. Constables are nothing but shit, not even on the bottom of the totem pole. That position is held for deputies.


AMEN. SPOKEN LIKE A REAL COP


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the information. I will certainly be looking into this. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

USMCTrooper said:


> Thanks for the information. I will certainly be looking into this. Thanks again.


You might want to check with the campus security (they use that term themselves, I'm not trying to disrespect anyone) at Eastern Nazarene College, the last I heard they were looking to be appointed as special constables to write city parking tickets. I don't know if they ever followed through with it, and I don't work that area to check myself.


----------



## DOD/272 (Nov 10, 2003)

As for the money issue. Back in the early 90s I new a guy who did Child Support summons and capises(sp). he picked up 300-400 people a year and made an easy $100k. The DOR then changed how work was distributed. He was very productive. I almost went to work for him. Now what do they do $50-75/paper. My town has 2 that are voted in every 3 years and all they do is post town meeting warrants and you can hire them for process.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

USMC!!

You're 100% correct i.e. factual, scientific, articulate, accurate and proven in law.

Any town "constables" like in Quincy or Cambridge (very rare exceptions BTW) are actually acting as "special police" It really is SEMANTICS in those rare cases. And yes, someday, there will be a case law decision forced by utilizing the terminology chosen for these individuals. In the end, who gives a rat's ass?

Constables are not L.E.

In London England they are= Said the Inspector to the man in the uniform "Constable, take that man to the station!"


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Since it has now been over 10 years, I think I can relate this true yet comical constable story.

No names or locations will be given to protect the foolish.....

A constable also identified as a justice of the peace, arrived one night at his local SP barracks. He sought assistance in servng a Mittimus in an adjoining town. After checking with HQ _(we were all naive back then) _permission was given to send 2 Troops to "keep the peace only". The subject of the Mittimus, it turned out, was the ex-husband of the constable's current wife _(wait, it gets better...)_

The subject happened to be at, of course a bar. A local bar in fact where he was with friends. Upon arrival the constable went in followed by the Troops. Of course Mr Mittimus was in the back of the bar surrounded by friends. Everyone recognized each other quickly of course. The constable hemmed the guy up, patted him down and cuffed him. Despite some verbage, nothing unruly happened. Outside subject Mittimus was placed, cuffed in the constable's waiting minivan._ (it gets even better...)_

At this point the Troops are done when some local officers, conducting surveillance of the bar, come out of hiding. They question said constable about his actions. While Mr. Constable is speaking with them, subject Mittimus frees himself from the minivan, jumps out and begins running down the street, cuffed calling for help. _(wait, wait, it gets even better.....)_

Mr.Constable yells for help from the local PD who say no. He asks the Troops who say no. Subject Mittimus is now well into the dark night running as fast as he can. Mr. Constable makes calls to helper constables one of them arriving in his tow truck. Whatever happened next I do not recall. I know that said local police officers looked into charging Mr. Constable with Impersonating a PO but that outcome I never learned...

Mr. Constable is still around although he never came to the barracks again. He was recently being looked into by his appointing authority, but that's a story for another day.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Did he ever recover his, ahem, "prisoner"? Or his handcuffs?

This must be well-known is constable circles, because most of them I've assisted (usually with deadbeat dad enforcement) have leg shackles with them. :smile:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL you folks are too much.



All this arguing and, hubbub and the person that posted the thread only made two posts both of which were on the first page! It seems like everyone is digging themselves into a hole about this topic, which has been fought over so many times. If a constable acts outside of his\her authority then let the "real authorities" take care of the problem...With that said lets all take a deep breath and put this topic too bed for now.
I am sure it will come up again and you will all have a chance then to reflect.

:sb:


----------



## vernonappoo (Mar 27, 2006)

94c said:


> They have no academy training. They can be armed. They are appointed annually by the city council and must pass a background check. They pretty much know that they are not allowed to play cop.
> The only money they make is through the civil process they serve and they seem to be content with that. Of course, absolutely no chapter 90 powers.


M.G.L. Chapter: 90 Section 1
Definition of a Police Officer
"Police officer" or "officer", any constable or other officer authorized to make arrest or serve process, provided he is in uniform or displays his badge of office. 
====================================================================
M.G.L. 
Chapter 41: Section 98. Police departments; chief of police; powers and duties 
The chief and other police officers of all cities and towns shall have all the powers and duties of constables except serving and executing civil process. They shall suppress and prevent all disturbances and disorder


----------



## PatrickMagnan (Aug 31, 2005)

I want to make a few point about Constables.

1st Constable may not have police training but some do like myself.

2nd Constable Can arrest with a warrant from the courts.

3rd Constable are not required but they should let the local Police Dept know there in town I know I do and many of my fellow constable check in with local police dept.

4th Constable have NO CHAPTER 90.

5th Constable are appointed by local town or city.

6th Constable work close with lawyers.

7th If anyone on here is a constable they should keep up with the laws since they'er changing allot right now.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

vernonappoo said:


> M.G.L. Chapter: 90 Section 1
> Definition of a Police Officer
> "Police officer" or "officer", any constable or other officer authorized to make arrest or serve process, provided he is in uniform or displays his badge of office.
> ====================================================================
> ...


You should do something about that stuttering....

Also did you get a warrant to exhume this dead thread?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I thought Constables DID have background checks required? I mean, none of them are felons or anything, right? RIGHT?

That would be bad. Very bad and creepy.


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

I saw a black Chevy Blazer, a real beater, here in Ipswich the other day. It had blue on white magnetic lettering on the sides and rear that said "Mass.State Constable", and the car had a roof rack with green and orange halogen rotator lights on top. All I could do was shake my head and laugh. Fat dude with a mustache and goatee that screamed "I'M WHITE TRASH" was driving it.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Future_MALEO_019 said:


> I saw a black Chevy Blazer, a real beater, here in Ipswich the other day. It had blue on white magnetic lettering on the sides and rear that said "Mass.State Constable", and the car had a roof rack with green and orange halogen rotator lights on top. All I could do was shake my head and laugh. Fat dude with a mustache and goatee that screamed "I'M WHITE TRASH" was driving it.


Did you get the plate??


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

"Mass State Constable" means he's probably working as a vendor for the DOR/CSE. I guarantee they would not be happy with the implecation that he was a true state employee.


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

I didn't get the plate or anything, I was too busy laughing at him. If I see him again, I'll get the plate though.


----------

